# 2012 Ride Machete VS 2012 Rome Reverb Rocker



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

More information than just snowboarding with them would be helpful.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummm I think I am going to get the ride ex bindings and thrity two lashed boots not sure how that would make a difference because we are still comparing the same boards. I am also 5'8" 125lb if that matters. I want the board for all mountain and park but that should be obvious because of the two boards we are comparing.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

EatMyTracers said:


> Ummm I think I am going to get the ride ex bindings and thrity two lashed boots not sure how that would make a difference because we are still comparing the same boards. I am also 5'8" 125lb if that matters. I want the board for all mountain and park but that should be obvious because of the two boards we are comparing.


It's not obvious. We get people asking about jib boards for all mountain use and all mountain board for jib use. 

The Machete is not a great park board as the tips are pretty gnar for any sort of tech jibbiness. The Reverb Rocker is a solid board, I'd say of those two go for that.


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

The Rome Reverb is a great softer all mountain board! The MTN Pop camber on it really gives the board a good feel! For the price too, it is a great board! Definately wouldn't be disappointed!


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

So far it looks like I will be going with the rome. What about quality, will they both last a long time? I am saying when treated properly, I know if i ride it on dirt it will get messed up.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It will last as long as it should. Like 90 days on mountain thrashing it in the park.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Never tried the Rome Reverb, but the Machete is a sick AM FS stick. Definitely not a park board, but does great from groomers to pow, etc... One of the guys in my crew swears by his.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

So the machete is not good at park board at all. Looks like I am going with the rome then.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

EatMyTracers said:


> Ummm I think I am going to get the ride ex bindings and thrity two lashed boots not sure how that would make a difference because we are still comparing the same boards. I am also 5'8" 125lb if that matters. I want the board for all mountain and park but that should be obvious because of the two boards we are comparing.


Hi,

Please post up your foot size as well. Height is not a factor in board sizing but foot size is a big one. 

Thanks!


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried the Machete the other day and didnt get on with it at all tbh.

Here are three other boards i really liked:
- YES Jackpot
- YES The Basic
- Salomon Salomonder

The YES basic sounds like it might be what you want?


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I will look into those and I have size 9.5 boots.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The Reverb Rocker 151 will be awesome! Camber Rocker Camber on a great flex pattern for your weight. This will be an amazing setup for you.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't speak on the Reverb specifically but I'll speak up for Rome's quality. I beat the shit out of Flag for about 3 years literally not caring about how I treated it and it held up to everything I threw at over that time. The only reason I still don't ride it on the regular is because I wanted to try out NeverSummers RC Tech a couple of seasons ago. Also their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Whitey161 said:


> I tried the Machete the other day and didnt get on with it at all tbh.
> 
> Here are three other boards i really liked:
> - YES Jackpot
> ...


I rented a machete last year and didnt like it either, found it hard to turn, and at the same time a little loose/sloppy - I see it is a flat board with a bit or rocker in the ends, maybe that was it - I'm used to riding either camber or hybrid camber on the end and rocker in the middle.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I am going with the rome for sure, everyone has said to get it over the ride. Also one more question, how should I set up my bindings. I am goofy and want to do park, so should I have them equally facing out (out as in towards the nose and tail) a little bit or both facing the nose a little bit or what?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

EatMyTracers said:


> I am going with the rome for sure, everyone has said to get it over the ride. Also one more question, how should I set up my bindings. I am goofy and want to do park, so should I have them equally facing out (out as in towards the nose and tail) a little bit or both facing the nose a little bit or what?


Typically park stance tends to be duck, ie equally angled towards nose and tail, since its common to do tricks that start or land switch but whatever works for you works


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

so how many degrees would that be and that will work fine for some carving right.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

whatever feels good 15 and -15 or 12 and -12 are pretty common places to start. just play around with it.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

15 and -15 means that 15 is towards the nose and -15 in towards the tail? or is that they are both facing the same way?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

front pointed to tip, back pointed to tail. makes it reasy to ride switch.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Yea I know thats what I want but I've never had my own board so I wasn't sure that is what you meant.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ya it will all come down to what you like. my friend rides with his back foot angled more than his front which is probably weird but it doesn't matter, he finds it comfortable.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I rode a board that was set up for a regular rider last year and I'm goofy so I think anything set up decently right will feel great.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I know this is from a few days ago but I have one more question. I noticed that the Rome Reverb Rocker 151 is recommended for up to size 9 boots, so will 9.5 really be to big and will large bindings be fine?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I doubt a large binding will fit very well but you could check what the manufacturer says the size range is. I think the boot will move around or your straps wont tighten enough. What brand are your bindings?

I don't know on size of boot to board, i would guess it would be fine but you should check it out or wait for someone who knows let you know.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I am going to get the Rome 390 boss bindings and they say the large can take down to size 9 boots but I was wondering if the large are to big for the board. I want the large because for some reason they are like $40 cheaper.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

EatMyTracers said:


> Well I am going to get the Rome 390 boss bindings and they say the large can take down to size 9 boots but I was wondering if the large are to big for the board. I want the large because for some reason they are like $40 cheaper.


The S/M 390 Bosses are going to be a much better fit with your boots than the L/XL ones.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok well I just found the s/m for the same price as the l/xl it just took awhile to find. So, 9.5 boots will work fine with the board even though it says you should only use up to 9?


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone? are size 9.5 boots really to big for the 151 rome reverb rocker??


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

EatMyTracers said:


> Anyone? are size 9.5 boots really to big for the 151 rome reverb rocker??


No, they are not. Where did you see that?


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

On this size chart. Rome Reverb Rocker Snowboard 2012 | evo outlet

Haha one more thing, medium or large bindings?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

EatMyTracers said:


> On this size chart. Rome Reverb Rocker Snowboard 2012 | evo outlet
> 
> Haha one more thing, medium or large bindings?


 - They are off on this one.

Here is the math. The reverb rocker is 24.9 cm at the waist and 26 at the center inserts. 27.5 is the length of a size 9.5 foot. You therefore have 2 cm of total barefoot overhang at straight (zero degree) angles. When you factor in normal stance angles you will be just outside of the edges. It does not get any better than that. Yeaaahhhh!

*How wide of a snowboard do I need? Where is the width of a snowboard measured? What does width mean in terms of my boot size?

Let’s start by talking about measurements, because this is where a lot of the confusion arises. The most common width measurement that is provided by manufacturers is "waist". The waist is measured at the narrowest point near the middle of the board (usually). But like with all things in snowboarding, different brands measure different things. Some measure the midpoint between the tip and tail and call that "waist". Others simply provide a measurement they call, "width", but do not really specify what width they are referring to. 

If that has you a bit confused, don't worry, because regardless of where these "waist" measurements are taken, they are not very useful for what they are typically used for. Most people think that this measurement is a good indicator of what foot size a board will handle. It is not, and for a simple reason: you do not stand at the waist, you stand at the inserts. A board's waist measurement is always less than the measurement at the inserts and often the difference is significant. Additionally, two boards with the same waist dimension, may have very different measurements at the inserts, depending on each board's sidecut. Measurement at the center insert is a much better way to compare boards for shoe size compatibility, but for some odd reason, manufacturers do not publish this info.

OK, so now we have told you why we think the commonly provided measurements are pretty silly, but what good does that do you? You still need to know how to figure out the correct width for your new board. Well, here comes. There are two easy steps to getting it right every time. 

First, measure your bare foot. It is important that you do not try to use a boot size. It is also important that you measure in centimeters, because the board measurements that you will be comparing to will be in cm. Here is the method that we suggest:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). 

Second, measure the board you are considering. This measurement is easy. It should be taken at the inserts. Try to measure at the inserts that you will be using to achieve your stance position. If you are unsure about this, simply measure at the center of the insert cluster (that will still be very close). Be sure to measure using the base of the board, not the deck. This is important because the sidewalls on many boards are angled in, and will therefore give you a smaller measurement on the deck than on the base. For our example's sake, let's say the measurement is 27.54 at the center insert.

Still with us? You are almost done. You now have a way to compare foot size to board width where it matters, but how do you interpret this info to get the correct width? Well that depends a little on stance angle. If you ride a 0 degree stance, you will want your foot size to be the same as the width of the board at the inserts or up to 1 cm greater. If you ride at an angled stance, you will want to measure the board across at the angles that you will be riding. Again, you will want your foot to at least match this measurement or exceed it by up to 1 cm. So using our example above, this guy has a foot 28.57 cm that exceeds the board with at the inserts 27.54 cm by 1.03 cm at a zero degree angle. But, when he angles his feet to the 15 degree angles that he rides, voila, he has .10 cm of overhang for a perfect fit.

But wait a second. Are we saying that you should have overhang, even with bare feet? Yes. You will need overhang to be able to apply leverage to your edges and to get the most out of your board. 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch of boot overhang for both toe and heel is ideal, and will not create problematic toe or heel drag. Remember that boots typically add 1/2 at both the toe and heel to your foot measurement from above, due to padding, insulation and the outer boot materials. We do not suggest using the boot length to size boards though, as the extra padding etc, cannot be used well to create leverage, that has to come from your foot itself. We highly recommend that riders do not choose boards where their feet do not come to or exceed the real board width.

OK, that's all well and good, but where can you get the information on board width at the inserts if the manufacturers don't provide it? That's easy. Email the store that carries the board(s) that you are considering. Give them your foot length in cm (and your stance width and angles if you know them). They will be able to provide you with the width at the inserts that you will be using and can factor in your stance angle as well to get you the exact overhang that you will have with bare feet.

PS:

Once mounted, the best way to test is to put your (tightly laced) boots into your bindings and strap them in tightly. It is important that you have the heel pulled all the way back into the bindings heel cup or the test won’t help. On a carpeted floor place your board flat on its base. Kneel behind the heelside edge and lift that edge so that it rests on your knees and so that the toeside edge is angled down into the carpet. Now press down with both hands using firm pressure, one hand on each of the boots. This will compress the board's sidecut and simulate a turn on hard snow. You can change the angle of the board on your knees to become progressively steeper and you will be able to see at what angle you will start getting toe drag. You will want to repeat the test for your heelside as well. If you are not getting drag at normal turn and landing angles, then you are good to go.

PPS:

Also a note about boots: Boot design plays a big role in toe drag as does binding ramping and binding base height. Boots that have a solid bevel at the toe/heel drag less. Many freestyle boots push for more surface contact and reduce bevel. This helps with contact, but if you have a lot of overhang with those boots it hurts in terms of toe drag.

Now go ride!*


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok so with no angle I have 2.1cm of over hang, so if i angle it 15 degrees it will be good right. If it matters my foot was 27cm exactly. And I will want medium bindings and not large right.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

EatMyTracers said:


> Ok so with no angle I have 2.1cm of over hang, so if i angle it 15 degrees it will be good right. If it matters my foot was 27cm exactly. And I will want medium bindings and not large right.


You want to figure at the inserts not the waist. AT the inserts (with a 27 cm foot) you will have 1.5 cm of overhang at Zero degrees. That puts you perfectly in the range of the board and will allow all common stances.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok thanks so what about the binding size do I want medium or large?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Size 9 and 9.5 are overlap sizes between the S/M and L/XL. Technically they fit both. As your foot is actually a size 9 I would suggest the smaller size adjusted larger rather than the larger size adjusted smaller. This will depend a bit on your boots, foot volume, etc.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok thanks for all the help, now I am assured I am buying all the right stuff.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

EatMyTracers said:


> Ok thanks for all the help, now I am assured I am buying all the right stuff.


Pleased to help. That is a major setup! You are in for a great winter.

Thanks!


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

Dude, you got size 9.5 boots. you are fine! I have size 11.5 boots and ride with waist widths as small as 252mm with a big of heel drag. Center your boots and you are good. 9.5 boots on a 151 reverb rocker will be fine! If you are looking at 390boss's, since you are one of the transition sizes, go with the L/XL because depending on your boots the heel area might be a bit too tight in the S/M. The bindings themselves are totally adjustable so you can customize them exactly to your boots! You will be good to go! :thumbsup: 

This was already mentioned but, Rome`s customer service is top notch! Any problem with binding parts or your board, you are covered for 2 years! You probably wont need it but if you ever do, they have your back and will get you back up on the mountain A.S.A.P.! I live in western Canada and I filed a warranty claim for a highback on monday, and had a new highback air-mailed to me by friday! No down-time for riding! P.S. 390 boss`s are my favourite binding by far!


----------

